# My New 48 X 49 X 24 Vivarium Under Construction



## brooklyndartfrogs (Nov 19, 2005)

I'm new to this board and I'd like to share my new winter project with you.


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Looking good so far, did you build the tank yourself?


----------



## brooklyndartfrogs (Nov 19, 2005)

No it's from glasscages.com.
Andy


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2005)

great proportions! i cant wait to see it with plants and frogs 

one Q though, what type of pump are you using to power the airline tubes? and how to you get it reduced to the airline size?

ive been wanting to do a drip line, but all the ideas im coming up with have major problems....

thanks!


----------



## brooklyndartfrogs (Nov 19, 2005)

I purchased a manifold from Black Jungle. 
Each individual line will have a flow control valve hooked up to it to control the amount of water that is being pumped out.
The pump is a Einheim not really sure which model it is I've ordered so many things its hard to remember but I'll post it when it comes.
It will also have a water fall on the right side I'm still waiting for plumbing parts to come that's why its not finished.
It'll be powered buy a Fluval canister filter I think it's the 304.
Andrew


----------



## frogman824 (Aug 10, 2005)

That looks really good so far. Were you going off of the one that blackjungle has on their website? What kind of frogs do you plan to house in it? 

Mike


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2005)

awesome!


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2005)

Nice start, cant wait to see the end results!


----------



## brooklyndartfrogs (Nov 19, 2005)

frogman824 said:


> That looks really good so far. Were you going off of the one that blackjungle has on their website? What kind of frogs do you plan to house in it?
> 
> Mike


Yeah I was definitely inspired by that one.
And also by the European vivariums.
Andy


----------



## Jordan B (Oct 8, 2004)

Nice tank. Is it a custom one from glass cages? How does the door work?

Jordan


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2005)

did you collect that wood yourself or buy it? (aka, what type is it?)


----------



## brooklyndartfrogs (Nov 19, 2005)

tfraleigh said:


> did you collect that wood yourself or buy it? (aka, what type is it?)


It was purchased thru Black Jungle,
cypress driftwood and ghost wood.
Andy


----------



## brooklyndartfrogs (Nov 19, 2005)

Jordan B said:


> Nice tank. Is it a custom one from glass cages? How does the door work?
> 
> Jordan


It is a custom size and it has sliding doors.
Which I realized after it was brought home and un packed that there are pretty big gaps between the two doors.
I found out later that they changed the door design a bit, now I have to fiqure out some way of closing the gaps with out having ugly weather stripping or something like that. 
Any idea's out there?
Andy


----------



## brooklyndartfrogs (Nov 19, 2005)

Well after a couple of months it's pretty darn close to being finished!
I got the waterfall working with no problems, also today I hooked up 4 4.7 x 4.7 muffin fans to pull out un-wanted heat build up in the canopy, also to add some air movement inside of the tank for the many miniature orchids that I've purchased.
There are more plant species coming tomorrow and Friday. I'm really excited about the number of rare plants that I've been able to find online there has been months of searching done on my part.
Here are the updated photo's and they'll be more this week end.


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2006)

NICE!!!! I bet you are proud.


----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 27, 2004)

Wow...I'm alway impressed when a tank comes together like this! How did you take care of the gaps in the sliding glass doors?


----------



## brooklyndartfrogs (Nov 19, 2005)

dmartin72 said:


> Wow...I'm alway impressed when a tank comes together like this! How did you take care of the gaps in the sliding glass doors?


I found some rubber door slip on gaskets from McMaster Carr they're not ordered yet but they should work, all the dimensions add up.
Now I have another problem with the misting system, I bought some digital timers but they aren't able to swith on and of in the 2 min. on 1 min. off sequence.
A $40.00 waste of money.


----------



## brooklyndartfrogs (Nov 19, 2005)

*Update*

The orchids, Dischidia, Hoya and the 3 different Lycopodiums species came in.
Waiting for some more bromiliads and a Pepperomia prostrata also a Begonia thelmae and Pellionia repens then it'll be time for everything to grow in before adding the frogs.


----------



## rjmarchisi (Feb 16, 2004)

Great looking setup. Where in Brooklyn are you? I'm in Carroll Gardens. Glad to see another local frogger.

Rob


----------



## nick65 (Mar 7, 2005)

Andy, great tank!
what lights/lamps are you using?
thanks Nick


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2006)

Nice tank man! Where did you get all your supplies from? Any special interest stores in NY for us New Yorkers to know about?

Thanks.


----------



## themann42 (Apr 12, 2005)

when i saw those first pictures i was like whoa that's a lot of wood, but let me tell you it looks awesome! great job keep it up!


----------



## brooklyndartfrogs (Nov 19, 2005)

nick65 said:


> Andy, great tank!
> what lights/lamps are you using?
> thanks Nick


The 96 watt bright kit from AH Supply there's 4 in it.
2) 5000K and 2) 6700K
http://www.ahsupply.com/
All the plants were ordered online: 
Black Jungle (2 Lycopodium species and a couple of other plants but they're really small)
http://www.blackjungle.com/ 
Asiatica (Dischidia species and also a couple of rare Hoya's and ferns)
http://asiaticanursery.com 
Tropiflora (Begonia thelmae, Pellionia repens and some really nice bromeliads)
http://www.tropiflora.com
Santa Barbara Orchid Estate (All the miniature's that I bought)
http://www.sborchid.com/index.php
Gardino Nursery Corp. (Lycopodium squarrosom)http://www.rareflora.com/
Everything was exceptional quality I highly recomend every one of them.


----------



## brooklyndartfrogs (Nov 19, 2005)

rjmarchisi said:


> Great looking setup. Where in Brooklyn are you? I'm in Carroll Gardens. Glad to see another local frogger.
> 
> Rob


I'm in Dyker Heights
Andy


----------



## brooklyndartfrogs (Nov 19, 2005)

*Update*

Some more photo's of the tank now completed.


----------



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2004)

....................................................... :shock: 

Plant list is a must!!!!!!! AMAZING


----------



## CTM75 (Aug 10, 2005)

*Nice Orchid*

Pleurothallis brighamii right.....


----------



## brooklyndartfrogs (Nov 19, 2005)

Yep.
Andy


----------

